# UK to US - temp work with job offer



## adamski123 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi there everyone, I've been relentlessly researching visas and still haven't really got an idea of which one to apply for.

The job I have been accepted for will have a multi of roles (it's a small business). I will be a musician (writing and performing) and I will also be doing a lot on marketing the company.

About me:
I have no criminal records etc.
I have been approved a J-1 this summer for 4 months, where I worked and now have a social security number and bank account out there.
I have a degree (24 yo)
I have no family out there I'm in contact with, there is a potential to find a cousin but probably unlikely.
None of my parents or other family are US citizens
I have a US girlfriend, not ready to be married though!

I've looked at the immigration process because I'm helping the owner of the business get me over asap. Our aim is January 2015. The work is probably to go on further than we intend to apply the temp visa for, what's the likelihood of an extension and what is the best visa to aim for?

By all means I am not an outstanding musician, which the visa seems to suggest I should be! I was thinking the skilled worker is the best bet?

What's a reasonable length visa I can get for this position?
What are the fees involved from start to finish in paperwork?

Note:
I've checked out the form: i-140 Immigrant Petition for Alien Worker
and a fee of $580 doesn't seem like much to get over there? Surely there must be hidden costs.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

No such thing as a Temp visa .. the employer should engage an aila lawyer to see if it possible 
the employer has to get the visa 

Pick a visa 


There are basically NINE ways that you can get a visa to live and work in the US: 

(1) Marriage (or engagement in anticipation of marriage) to a US citizen. 

(2) You have skills that are in short supply in the US e.g. scientific or medical training. A degree is normally a must. Or you have superior specialist skills with at least 12 years experience. (H visas)applications next received on 1st April 2014

(3) You have an Employer who is willing to transfer you - but even the employer has to make a good case for you - so you have to be a manager unless you fall under category (2) above.(L visas)

(4) You may get a Green card in the diversity lottery (UK citizens, except N.Ireland, are not generally eligible unless you, your spouse or parents were born abroad or held a different citizenship.

(5)You own or buy business (does not get you permanent resident status i.e. no green card)You must be a national of a qualifying Treaty countries. The business must have a minimum value of around $150k (more the better) bearing in mind you will need somewhere to live and with any startup business you will need at least 2 years living money as back up. So a figure of $350k would be a nearer minimum (E-2 visas)

(6)You are an "investor" i.e. you have at least US $1m in assets to bring with you. half of that in a few areas. And your background will be investigated to the hilt. (EB-5 visas)

(7)You have a close relative (mother, father, brother, sister and no further) who is an US citizen who would sponsor you, approx time this take 2-12 years?

(8.The R1 visa is available to foreign members of religious denominations, having bona fide non-profit religious organizations in the U.S., for entering the U.S. to carry on the activities of a minister or religious worker as a profession, occupation or vocation

(9)THE UNUSUAL You are in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum. or You get a member of Congress to sponsor a private bill with legislation that applies just to you. 
The S visa issued to persons who assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime


Recruitment agent will not take you seriously if you are not already in the US. Writing for jobs is really a waste of time; likewise US employers have no idea what foreign qualification are or mean (except Degrees) it may pay you to get your qualification translated into a US equivalent, there are Companies that do this (World Education Services - International Credential Evaluation Expertise) .. 
But if you are getting a visa under (2) above then you need a job offer before you can get the visa. Your Employer will be your sponsor this will cost them upward of $5k. So you can see you have to be offering something really special to get considered They may also have to prove to the Dept of labor that there is no American who can do the job if the position is to be permanent ©
DO NOT USE VISA CONSULTANTS


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I have no idea what "temp visa" you are talking about. Can you give us the exact name please? Thank you.


----------



## adamski123 (Sep 2, 2014)

The temp visa I'm not 100% yet, it's what I gathered from this forum I was reading of people applying for extensions on their working visas.

But the visa I meant was probably the J-1, as I can be sponsored by a party that would set it up as intern/trainee position.

I'd much rather the HB-1 route but from what I've read it looks as if I'd have to wait until Oct to come over to the USA officially/permanently from the uscis website. 


For the record I'm seriously looking at applying for an F1 anyway as I want to study a masters here and become a therapist/counsellor here. Would any of this^ effect my chances?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

adamski123 said:


> The temp visa I'm not 100% yet, it's what I gathered from this forum I was reading of people applying for extensions on their working visas.?


Extensions of approved employment bases visas have nothing to do with a temp vis.



adamski123 said:


> But the visa I meant was probably the J-1, as I can be sponsored by a party that would set it up as intern/trainee position.?


It does not sound like your potential employer is an approved site for J-1 Visitor Program. Exchange Visitor Visa



adamski123 said:


> adamski123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd much rather the HB-1 route but from what I've read it looks as if I'd have to wait until Oct to come over to the USA officially/permanently from the uscis website. ?
> ...


The answer is pretty simple - do you have the money?


----------



## adamski123 (Sep 2, 2014)

The reason she would employ me over an American is because I worked with her this summer on my J1 visa, and she would love to work with me again. Or were you referring to the paper work, essentially asking why on paper are you better than a US citizen.

(personal anecdote, a musician with marketing skills is a rarity! There all on minimum wage or out of work because they're way too modest!)

Regarding school, I'd just need to get some loans in place.


I guess I could Fiancé my girlfriend, that would give me 12 months right?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Student

Short term, non immigrant visa

F1 visa, from an accredited school, to get this as a rule of thumb, you have to show that you have means to cover the cost of tuition and other living expenses, so around $10K on top of tuition per year at the very least. This can be from having cash in the bank, loans etc.

This visa doesn't allow you to work whilst studying for the first semester of the course (6 months), and then after that, only for 20 hours a week on campus.

Student visas (F) are non-immigrant AFTER THE COURSE YOU GO HOME


----------



## adamski123 (Sep 2, 2014)

That's crazy! I need to support myself via work through college, there's no way I could live off $10k in a year anyway.

Also I would train so my qualifications align with American standards in psychology, so I could work out there and treat Americans, if I went home, my qualification maybe useless.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You need the funds up front for the US 
the chances of getting employment out of uni are remote at the best ..
employed will only pay the high cost of alien employment if they are highly experienced 
and leader in their field ... they can get US citizens at no cost


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

adamski123 said:


> The reason she would employ me over an American is because I worked with her this summer on my J1 visa, and she would love to work with me again. Or were you referring to the paper work, essentially asking why on paper are you better than a US citizen.
> 
> (personal anecdote, a musician with marketing skills is a rarity! There all on minimum wage or out of work because they're way too modest!)?


No, the employer has to provide documentation from advertising the position to why other applicants were not qualified to labor certification and repeated offering the position to the public. 
I went through a quick query on CareerBuilder for musicians with degrees and experience in marketing. There is no shortage. 



adamski123 said:


> Regarding school, I'd just need to get some loans in place.?


No, you need proof of liquid funds for tuition/living and emergencies for the first year and a traceable source for the remainder of the time. Please do not forget - out of state/international tuition. Depending on your situation you may be able to work limited hours on campus and those jobs are scarce.




adamski123 said:


> I guess I could Fiancé my girlfriend, that would give me 12 months right?


Sure - if she is willing to marry and sponsor you and you have give or take 12-18 months until the job starts. Marriage for visa purposes is a federal crime and both parties can receive severe penalties. There seems to be a friend in just every such situation:>)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

adamski123 said:


> That's crazy! I need to support myself via work through college, there's no way I could live off $10k in a year anyway.
> 
> Also I would train so my qualifications align with American standards in psychology, so I could work out there and treat Americans, if I went home, my qualification maybe useless.


As long as you can afford to study and live according to US visa regulations. Unless you find a job sponsor it would have been an experience. Depending on the educational institution and its accreditation you may be able to take the majority of your credits "with you". Works the same the other way around.


----------

